# Game 40: Pistons @ Heat (1/25 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, January 25, 2013 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Must get revenge.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pistons have scored 7 of their 16 points off of 2 Wade turnovers and off a missed Wade layup in a fastbreak that ended up in a 2 on the other end. 

nice pass by Wade to Bosh for an and1


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade blew another highlight dunk. That would've been Nasty City.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade has some bad turnovers, but he's just made 3 very good passes in a row for baskets.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Another would-be-great-look for Wade results in 4-point swing. He looks good though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice and-1 Boshy Bear :bosh1:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sick drive and kick DW2UD


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Monroe cant miss.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMFG Joel...

Another lowlight to add to his reel.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

31-30 after 1

Pistons shoot 67% in the quarter. Our D is horrific again.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Knight started killing us. Even Cole was having some trouble with him.

31 pts in the quarter to DET is all too expected.

My stream started skipping into the future, what did Joel do?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> My stream started skipping into the future, what did Joel do?


Pick and roll with Lebron. He rolled and couldnt be more open. Lebron passed him the ball and he lost control of it and turned it over.


And here comes the rebounding trouble.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh!

sick drive and dunk


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade's floater sorta reminds me of Andre Miller's game.

Sick layup by him there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice to hear some 03-04 flashbacks with Eddie Jones. didnt know he and Briant Grant were being honored at the half tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice mini-comeback with LBJ sitting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick lefty hook off the glass in the post by Lebron


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sick post move :lebron:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Glad They're finishing this game 6 montage. One of my favorites.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick and1 by Wade!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Vintage circus and 1 Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Wade showing off some explosion

17 for Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig:!

nice run by the LeWade's


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade is groovin'

:manbearpig:!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade has rocket boosters on tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade! Wow


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade goin bonkzors


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So Dwyane didn't even look this quick against Toronto?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2LBJ!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good to see Spo not married to Ray Out there in end of half situations. 

FLYINGDEATHMACHINE


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2LBJ again!

Wow :laugh:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Crash Boom Hurrah lmao.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This what we expected of LeWade when they came together.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

60-51 at the half

fell asleep a bit in the end.

23/6 for Wade. Hope its no 1st half assassin tonight.

Wade and Lebron went God mode in that 2nd quarter.

Gotta continue that 2nd quarter D in the 2nd half


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

BlackNRed said:


> Crash Boom Hurrah lmao.


That was odd. I think all the wild action broke him and his system rebooted to "Onomatopoeia Mode." There weren't words for all the awesomeness anyway.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh shit, just noticed you're in red now, Jace :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sad seeing how much the parkinsons has affected Brian Grant


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Is Brian Grant going to be there during the third quarter? I don't get the halftime show. I'm really curious what state his health is at right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Is Brian Grant going to be there during the third quarter? I don't get the halftime show. I'm really curious what state his health is at right now.


Yeah, Eddie was on during the 2nd quarter and Brian will be on during the 3rd.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

BG  Can't see the footage, but not sure I want to 

Wade and Bron going bonkers by the sounds. Might need to rewatch this one.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Tough J LeBron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** kjust saw BG, thats so sad man


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2UD


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Brian Grant, whats up my homie?!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LBJ2UD in sick fashion


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario couldnt be missing more wide open shots right now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Oh shit, just noticed you're in red now, Jace :laugh:


I was knighted today. They needed another red for the NBA forum.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Rio


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Congrats Jace!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 333

finally


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Defense breaking down again.

Bosh misses the easy look.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> I was knighted today. They needed another red for the NBA forum.


I really need to check out that mod board more :laugh: Had no idea.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I love BG man - such a class act, and was an absolute warrior.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade terrible shot


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

**** Wade pullup 3s


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awesome to see UD giving BG some love.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> I love BG man - such a class act, and was an absolute warrior.


Yup. EJ too. They both ran into unfortunate health circumstances involving teammates that kept their teams from the summit. Cemented in Heat lore, though.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That was an awesome segment with BG. Very inspirational to see how he is overcoming his disease. He's in better health than I would have imagined.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Monroe is good.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Anybody else remember the Portland vs. Utah series back in like '99? Brian Grant and Karl Malone beat the shit out of each other. Some of the toughest most physical basketball I've ever seen. I remember Malone elbowed him and split his eyebrow open for stitches and everyone in Portland's crowd was wearing bandaids. Nostalgia **** like to throw around statements like, "They don't play like that anymore," but in BG's case there really isn't a single player in the league today that plays with his kind of effort from back then.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> That was an awesome segment with BG. Very inspirational to see how he is overcoming his disease. He's in better health than I would have imagined.


Was good to hear he doesn't have to take medication yet still. That might save his organs some punishment down the road.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, the Rasta Masta looked actually better than I thought. Initially I was a bit taken aback, but he's such a genuine dude that it's hard to feel pity for him, he clearly doesnt need it. Always been a fighter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

When is Spo gonna bust open the Birdman? I wanna see some ridiculous tatts


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario just pulled a Rondo. Nice layup.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio-Rondo?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron: pull up


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Another one of those games where Wade doesn't score in the 2nd half?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Monroe with 31 with the 4th still to go.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Not sure if he had a passing lane, but it looked like Cole shouldv hit open Ray in the corner instead of the reverse layup.

And there's my Tray!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333

deep corner and no angle at all on that shot. Makes that tough one so consistently. 

84-68 after 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Raytrey Thray Allen 333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Very quiet 3rd for Wade. Ill say he finishes with 26. 1st half specialist these days.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hopefully LBJ and co. know to blow this one open so the Birdman can fly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, a guy just won 75k on a half court shot and Lebron hugged him and took him to the ground :laugh:

He shot a hook shot from half court and it went it. wow.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL LeBron that hug. Hilarious.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Even the Pistons were cheering for the fan who made the shot. Awesome to get the LeBron hug. Great night for him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Still cant believe he took a hook shot and still made it


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!

Wow


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

DWade you are ridiculous


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole and1


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:dwade: WOW


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole+1!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Birdman chants

Fly pelican!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole fire!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Was wondering what they were chanting.

Couple of more minutes of this and we'll be able to rest Lebron for the entire quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I smell a bird a-flappin' its wings on the horizon.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Can't believe our crowd is excited for Andersen. We just love new shit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade, you've been great, but thats just embarrassing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow. Never seen a C Pickpocket Wade like that.

And again!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Damn, Drummond got Wade twice. That was hilarious.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Those 90s throwbacks look hot hot hot


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cheap foul call for Bynum


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Can't believe our crowd is excited for Andersen. We just love new shit.


Yup, our new guys always get a standing ovation. Pretty funny.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

9-0 Pistons run

There goes resting Lebron


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Saw this coming. Bynum is an All-Star against us. LeBron back?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wish Wade would go for the layup there


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice shot NoNo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wish Cole could do this more consistently.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron now joining the early shooters group could be huge. Love it.

Bird time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WADE!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

**** Wade! Naaaaaaaasty.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

You'd think Lebron was set to check in after being out a while :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade out- 29/7/5 on 12-20 

Lebron out. Average night. Amazing for normal humans. 23/7/7


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Really easy win that somehow seemed in doubt for a minute. Way to take care of business.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice tap off the wing off the Birdman


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Watching birdman. Guy sets some solid screens.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice pick by the man-bird for the Lewis triple


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Spo lets Ray pad dose stats in garbage time


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Birdman!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bird basket!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Birdman diving on the floor up 20 with 30 seconds left. Gotta love it.

Heat win 110-88

great win after the slow start on D.

LeWade are on another level right now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Andersen does have some serious length.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh the guy only keeps 75 & 75k goes to the B&G club?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade got screwed the the box score. He had a block on Singler in the first half and a block on Drummond in the second half but only has 1 block in the stat sheet. I've always wondered why NBA scorers are so bad at recording blocks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> That was an awesome segment with BG. Very inspirational to see how he is overcoming his disease. He's in better health than I would have imagined.


Yeah, it was great to hear that he hasnt needed to take any medication for the disease. Great sign.

Sad to hear when asked how his life in Portland was, he said its been up and down and talked about starting a new life. Sounds like family issues on top of the disease.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Oh the guy only keeps 75 & 75k goes to the B&G club?


Heard that. Thought JJax misspoke. Hope they both got 75k.

Speaking of, hilarious push notification from scorecenter. People who didnt watch this game and see this must be so lost :laugh:











Lebron and the guy are on NBAtv right now being interviewed


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*barronfitz*  MOMENT RUINED. **** that guy RT @*MiamiHeraldHeat* Man who hit the $75k shot is from McHenry, Ill., and is a 50-yr-old Bulls fan.


:laugh:

Take the hug back LeBron. For some reason I had a feeling he wasn't a Heat fan.

LBJ is on being interviewed with the guy on NBATV now. This was set up by LeBron. He's donating the 75K.

And yeah, he gets 75K. C'mon Jax!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron just said that he's 75k richer so it sounds like both he and the boys and girls club got the same amount.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Happy for Chris he made the ASG. You can tell it meant more to him than I had originally thought.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

SB Nation gifs everything.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh calling the Bosh jersey a unicorn was funny and sad all at once.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Wade got screwed the the box score. He had a block on Singler in the first half and a block on Drummond in the second half but only has 1 block in the stat sheet. I've always wondered why NBA scorers are so bad at recording blocks.


The Singler block was just after the buzzer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Boston loses again after being up 19. They'll be riding a 6 game losing streak heading into Sunday's game against us.


Jace said:


> Bosh calling the Bosh jersey a unicorn was funny and sad all at once.


I missed it. What did he say?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn, didn't realize it was 6 games. I think they're 20-23 now. When was the last time we won in Boston?

Re: Bosh and the unicorn -- After his interview in the studio, Jax asked the director to show the crowd outside the window, which he noted had dwindled. Bosh excitedly pointed out a fan in a Bosh jersey, and said something along the lines of "A Bosh jersey? That's a unicorn. Don't see many of those nowadays. Gotta catch'em when I see 'em." 

Hey, he can't complain too much. The only players with longer ASG active streaks than him are Kobe, Wade, and LeBron. The starting 5 is hard to crack, and he's even done that once.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Miami HEAT ‏@MiamiHEAT
> Michael was chosen out of 30K ppl 2 take the halfcourt shot. By making it @Carmex will also donate $75K 2 the LeBron James Family Foundation


..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Kenny the Jet heaping a love fest on LeBron for LeTackle.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Beast


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> ESPN Stats & Info ‏@ESPNStatsInfo
> LeBron James and Dwyane Wade have combined for 184 points their last 3 games; opposing starting lineups have combined for 182 vs Heat


..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good to see Dwyane and Spo were right about the former slowly regaining "that cat quickness" :spo: and getting better and better as the season goes. Hopefully we can slowly work LeBron's minutes down as Dwyane gets more and more solid footing. LBJ is a minute higher per game than last year. Can't forget last season he was coming off the longest offseason of his career, while this season he's coming off that season, the finals, the Olympics, and so on.

I was sure Bosh would be scoring more this year. I did expect him to be closer to 35 minutes, though, and 54% is sick. All in all I expected a more assertive Bosh this season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Forgot Wade served his suspension when we played them in DET. So the two times he's payed DET (preseason being the other) he's had two of his best games. Maybe he just loves slicing up defenses wearing DET jerseys.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade2Bosh said:


>


That's the Wade a wants to see, that was a sick put back by him too. 

He has a bad history with Celtics though so we will see how he does again them. Looking forward to Ray returning, but also last time Lebron was there he dropped 45-15-5 Game 6.

It's gonna be deadllyyy


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

"CRASH, BOOM, HORRAH!"

:laugh: wtf Eric Reid?


----------

